# How can I read my CGM Files



## Wollverine (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello:

I have hundreds of graphics that have the CGM file extensions.

How can I read these on my MacBook Pro?  Is there a program to convert the CGm to a readable Mac format?

Thanks


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2009)

try graphic converter. it opens most files. http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/263/graphicconverter-x


----------



## Wollverine (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank You For your help!!!


----------

